# Lake Somerville Duck hunting?



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone hunt lake somerville? How is the public area? Thinking about trying it out next year. Would appreciate any input.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Hunting is by drawing for the blinds, free to enter drawing, google it for instructions. Never hunted it honestly. Heard mixed reviews. Lots of college kids hunting it. Where do you live? Depending on where you live there are other options to hunt if you have a boat.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I live in Bryan. I have access to a boat sometimes when a friend can go. Just curious if the public access place is worth giving a shot. I've heard it's pretty crowded on the weekends but I may be able to go during the week.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have hunted it before, but I was lucky enough to get on a drawn blind. We have had marginal success. In saying that, I have heard that some years the hunting is fairly decent. I just didn't experience that.

I think its a good way to have a spot to hunt that gets you away from the crowd of people.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

6241 Aggie DU members on the lake regularly. 1/2 the lake is by draw blinds for the season only. 1/4 closed as refuge, 1/4 public access with 50-60 boats regularly until the semester ends. Boundries for the lake access are online too.

Draw done by postcard and info is available on the Corps of Engineers website. We were drawn a couple of years ago, and had OK success.


----------



## Longrifle (Jul 26, 2005)

With the lake being so low for the past few years, it has been terrible. I live in Brenham and gave up hunting the lake. Now, if it fills up it can be good, but it has a lot of hunting pressure.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

GREAT place ... to learn how NOT to duck hunt ...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Why wait till next year when there shouldn't be a crowd at all this weekend?


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

The aggies ruined that lake and ruined the whole drawing system.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

A&M Duck Club... Nuff said!!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I appreciate the info guys! I don't really want to deal with a bunch of people but its a convenient place to hunt. Is it crowded during the week too?


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Csafisher said:


> I appreciate the info guys! I don't really want to deal with a bunch of people but its a convenient place to hunt. Is it crowded during the week too?


Mornings, yes.


----------



## Ragoo (Jun 17, 2012)

Robert10 said:


> The aggies ruined that lake and ruined the whole drawing system.


hyperbole is fun


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ragoo said:


> hyperbole is fun


 Big word for an Aggie...


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

If youre in the Bryan area and have access to a boat I can take you out and show you public access places if you are willing to drive 50+ miles from Bryan to hunt.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Beaux said:


> If youre in the Bryan area and have access to a boat I can take you out and show you public access places if you are willing to drive 50+ miles from Bryan to hunt.


Thanks for the offer! I think a buddy and I are gonna try and fish it this weekend or next and check out the public area while we are there. I am 40 miles away.


----------

